# Broom stick polo and fun stuff



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That looks like so much fun!!! And those are some beautiful horses!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow looks like you had a BLAST!!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I WANNA PLAY!

you guys looked like you had sooooo much fun. I know you said no comments on the standing pictures but I was just going to say they must really trust their horses! Looks like a succesful day!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

thank you guys haha it was SO much fun and a nice change!!! 
haha we all had a blast miranda had a great time sacking noche out with the broom he magically turned into a reining horse xD he calmed down though with a reular stick
gidget-haha yeah they trust them tons. miranda has been working on noche for 3 1/2 years and he has come a hell of a ways when she got him he was bad mannered and rude now he gives pony rides and runs AAA times.Sydney just got gambit but they have a great bond and he is an awsome horse we used to ride him around in a halter and lead rope becaue she didnt have any tack for him haha


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

oh and brianna we she has pretty much taught trigger everythin he knows! she knows that horse inside and out they have a killer bond actually all three of them have great bonds .. outlaw and i are working on it its pretty good i trust him to a point but i hadnt ridden him in aweek so it was a no go hah


----------

